
Japan gets Fx0–Mozilla Firefox OS-powered transparent smartphone - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2014-12-japan-fx0mozilla-firefox-os-powered-transparent.html
======
listic
Looks like your submission went didn't meet with readers' attention, while the
later one did.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8791056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8791056)
Happened to me, too :/

